# Any Preppers on the HF



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

If you don't know....don't ask


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

Yep. Need some Spam?


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

Always Deb....your my gal now


----------



## goneferal (Sep 8, 2010)

Where I live, it seems to be part of the culture.


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

As city dwellers on a limited budget, we're definitely small scale. But we were one of the few people still in our house in our neighborhood when we lost power for about a week last year. It was weird to go outside, as there was very little car traffic/noise. All you heard were the few generators humming.


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

Kinda the same way here in Louisiana....It's the culture to prep for hurricanes.
Now I prep for everything...


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

You mean, I'm not the only one hoarding antibiotics? LOL. Tell hubby it's not as nuts as it seems, please.


----------

